# Lots of baby pics!



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well kidding season is 2/3 of the way done! 11 does have kidded so far with a total of 20 babies bouncing around.  Thought I'd share some pics!


















Sonata X Rocketeer doeling #1









Sonata X Rocketeer doeling #2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are all adorable..... congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like the one in the 10th picture down standing. It is quite the looker. They all look really nice congrats.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I LOVE Rocketeer's kids, (I'm biased.. I know) but I especially like #2 doeling!
Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I love Rocketeer's babies too, haha we are both biased  I'm trying to decide which one to keep!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on all the babies! They're beautiful! And I love the floppy ears.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

MAN! Your boer kids this year are stunning!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Congrats! How many girls so far??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that boer kid with the half white ear... yea.. its mine


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yeah I love that little one with the half white ear.  I ended up with several kids this year that had white ears, kinda weird, but cute!

Here's the buck/doe ratio

Boers 10 bucks 5 does (ouch!)

Nubians 1 buck 2 does

Nubian Boer cross- 1 buck 2 does


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Bethany, your website hasn't been working for me that past couple days.. Has it been down for a while or is it just me & my computer?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm that's weird! It's possible it could have been down, I just checked it and it worked for me.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, phew! I had to refresh quite a few times.. Something definitely up with my computer. But it worked eventually. Lovely animals, as always. I'm sorry to hear about Main Attraction.. I had no idea. =(


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:wahoo: :dance: I love all the babies~~!!! so cute...I wish spring was coming to PA soon....hey where did you get those awesome rocks? I want to get some for my pasture :shrug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you got it to work! Yeah it was tough to lose Main Attraction, what I thought was a shot reaction ended up actually being a heart defect once I got the necropsy results back, nothing genetic just a birth defect basically.  

jduwall, thanks! We actually dug those rocks up out in our pasture...lol!


----------

